

Robohash Wars - brianshumate
http://robohashwars.com/

======
nemeth
After scrolling down to the footer, I found <http://robohash.org/> linked:
"Robohash is a easy web service that makes it easy to provide unique,
robot/alien/monster/whatever images for any text. Put in any text, such as IP
address, email, filename, userid, or whatever else you like, and get back a
pretty image for your site."

~~~
jtauber
right, we just built this site as a quick way of doing fun comparisons between
robohashes to see which looks cooler

------
savrajsingh
I'm not sure what's supposed to happen.

~~~
jtauber
it's just a quick way of comparing robohashes to see which looks cooler!

~~~
dangrossman
The "wars" and "Fight!" implies the robots will actually battle in some way.
It's not clear that your site doesn't do anything but show you the non-
fighting robots.

~~~
jtauber
we would have called it robohashsidebysidecomparison.com but it didn't seem as
sexy.

------
Skywing
I recall the original robohash thread. This is obviously something built using
it. I'm mostly curious about how this made it to the #1 article with only 9
votes, in 20 minutes.

